# Trump the winner



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Now that we have Trump heading into office in Jan . What are your thoughts , concerns , hopes , prayers for the next 4 years ?

I feel that Trump will do what he said he wants to do .
I hope congress will work with him so he can get things done .
My concerns are , how are the Democrats " Clinton clan & friends " going to react when Trump sends them to jail . 
I pray that God will keep him and his family safe from harm .

God Bless America


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is great news to wake up to.

Now clean out justice dept. and send those bastards and the hildabitch to jail!!!

Those at state need to go also.

IT IS NOT REVENGE, it will be justice served for the people who have been screwed for the longest time.

DONALD, don't screw this up, the people have spoken!!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow! Good morning! Congrats!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My hope is that he does what we elected him to do. Clean the house starting with the State Dept., the FBI, and the Justice Dept., build the wall and get immigration under control, Appoint Supreme Court justices who will follow the Constitution and not legislate from the bench. Dump that disaster piece of shit Oblunder care in the garbage where it belongs. rebuild the military and the credibility of the United States. Take care of our veterans and clean up the tax code. There are more but if he can get these things at least moving in the right direction I will be happy. Make no mistake, this Republic is, and will still be, under attack. We need to hold Trump and the rest of those bastards in Washington accountable to us, "We The People".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The questions are;

Will the RINO Establishment Socialists in the House and Senate show their real colors and continue to fight against the Constitution?

Will Day 1 in office see the REPEAL of obamacare? The deportation of illegals? The temporary ban on islamists entering the US including the syrian illegal jihadists that the media so desire infiltrate the US? Construction of a wall on the southern border?

Will Planned Parenthood be defunded immediately as promised? Proecute hillary clinton? Fire the corrupt/rotten administrators of the VA? Stay true to his promise to Keep Ford Motor Co from building a plant in Mexico and building it here in the US?

Get rid of Dodd/Frank? Cut the federal budget by 20% by simply renegotiating the horrible deals? Reduce the corporate tax rate? Eliminate common core in schools?

These are some of the campaign promises that he stated he would do. Will Donald J Trump follow through or will he be like most every other lying piece of shit that has held federal office? 

ETC ETC...???


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The Basket of deplorables personally insulted Obummer! Oh Happy Day!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'll be the first to admit I was wrong. I called him unelectable among other things. I hope he honors his commitments and has a successful four years. Moreover, I hope that We The People prosper and America is truly great again. Good luck Donald, don't **** up this opportunity.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a good day for the Republic, we've won a huge battle against the world elite, but we haven't won the war,YET.....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Now we can start from scratch. THANKFUL


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Vladimir Putin congratulates US President Donald Trump as Russian leaders celebrate

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.indep...resident-2016-a7406741.html?amp?client=safari

Donald Trump wins: Russian parliament bursts into applause upon hearing result
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...lection-russia-putin-result-a7406866.html?amp


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Vladimir Putin congratulates US President Donald Trump as Russian leaders celebrate
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/www.indep...resident-2016-a7406741.html?amp?client=safari


I'll bet the Russian people are breathing a little easier this morning


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if Whoopi Goonberg and the others are packing their bags?

Good riddance to that Hollywood garbage.

I wonder if the "thing" is going to pardon everyone on his cabinet???


SLIPPY,

You are right, everything you listed NEEDS to be done.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I knew that Trump was on the track to win since he won NC in the GOP primaries. It is the most historic political win in our history. Even bigger than Reagan winning in 1980. So much that Trump should do, including nullifying all Obama EO day one in office and appointing that "independent prosecutor" to start investigations into Clinton and others.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Both of our countries should be allied, this gives me so much hope.



rstanek said:


> I'll bet the Russian people are breathing a little easier this morning


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was awake for the whole thing, and I'm on about 2 hours of sleep here, but I am elated! I feel like I've had 3 quick drinks. 

History made! The end of the 2 party dictatorship (one can hope).


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The questions are;
> 
> Will the RINO Establishment Socialists in the House and Senate show their real colors and continue to fight against the Constitution?
> 
> ...


All valid questions. I care about two things: 1) BUILD THE WALL and 2) Judical nominees who know their role is to apply the Constitution as written and act morally, not make $hit up to match their world view of a living document.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

TG said:


> Vladimir Putin congratulates US President Donald Trump as Russian leaders celebrate


Now Trump can plan a trip to Moscow. He said before he takes office, so he can make it a family trip with Melania and Baron.

We know he will love landing his impressive Trump plane when he arrives, makes a bigger spash than Air Force One.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> SLIPPY,
> 
> You are right, everything you listed NEEDS to be done.


Trump probably can't get everything done in four years. If he seals our border and renegotiates trade to bring back our jobs those two things alone would be miraculous. Well that and preventing us from getting nuked or hit with an EMP.

The border wall is a for sure thing, he likely very excited at the idea of building it. Then he will brag constantly that he did it "under budget and ahead of schedule".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

He has the Senate and the House. If he doesn't get things done and done fast, We The People have been duped yet again...



Sonya said:


> Trump probably can't get everything done in four years. If he seals our border and renegotiates trade to bring back our jobs those two things alone would be miraculous. Well that and preventing us from getting nuked or hit with an EMP.
> 
> The border wall is a for sure thing, he likely very excited at the idea of building it. Then he will brag constantly that he did it "under budget and ahead of schedule".


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Perhaps ...... Hillary has a slight miscalculation on this gun thing?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> The Basket of deplorables personally insulted Obummer! Oh Happy Day!


Well Obama likely did us a big favor by insulting Trump a while back.

Anyone remember when Obama mocked Trump, played snippets of the Lion King video and said Trump's job as a reality TV host is a joke compared to Obama's position as President? Basically stating Trump is Obama's intellectual inferior?

The anger/hate on Trump's face was apparent, that that very well could have been the tipping point in his decision to run for POTUS.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Perhaps ...... Hillary has a slight miscalculation on this gun thing?


FRom my research CA and WA voted for additional Bullshat firearm laws.

CA voted Yes for expanded background checks for ammo purchases and for prohibiting large cap mags.

WA voted for Yes for authorizing courts to issue extreme risk protection orders to remove an individual's access to firearms. WOW


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Slippy said:


> FRom my research CA and WA voted for additional Bullshat firearm laws.
> 
> CA voted Yes for expanded background checks for ammo purchases and for prohibiting large cap mags.
> 
> WA voted for Yes for authorizing courts to issue extreme risk protection orders to remove an individual's access to firearms. WOW


Meanwhile in Georgia our lawmakers sit around thinking of new ways to please gun owners. They are always passing new gun friendly laws, often regarding stuff most have never even thought about. They even passed a law that says if you carry through airport security they have to give you your firearm back for proper storage, and let you get on your flight (ccw holders only).

It's their way of saying "We love you".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> FRom my research CA and WA voted for additional Bullshat firearm laws.
> 
> CA voted Yes for expanded background checks for ammo purchases and for prohibiting large cap mags.
> 
> WA voted for Yes for authorizing courts to issue extreme risk protection orders to remove an individual's access to firearms. WOW


And the assault against our given rights guaranteed by the constitution continues. While this was possibly a win ( Let's not put Trump on Mount Rushmore quite yet ) the war is far from over.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Im pretty stoked, we also have a huge chunk of the House but the Senate will be deadlocked with RINOs.

I hope he builds the wall as a huge F U

Appoint constitutional Justices that wont wield the Bench as an Anti American weapon

Shore up relations with Russia - I personally love the Russians, always catch crap for it but it aint the 20s anymore you crusty geezers

His tax plan is solid as well as the deductions and rebates for kids

Health care plan is solid too - my premium is RETARDED so please go and pass that

Suppressors of the registry...please?

Get rid of the Alphabet Soup! No more task force *clap clap clapclapclap* (coming from the resident TF monkey)


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> FRom my research CA and WA voted for additional Bullshat firearm laws.
> 
> CA voted Yes for expanded background checks for ammo purchases and for prohibiting large cap mags.
> 
> WA voted for Yes for authorizing courts to issue extreme risk protection orders to remove an individual's access to firearms. WOW


They are threating to either emigrate or secede from the union. In my dreams!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the most important element of the election was the RESULTS - *a decisive WIN* - nooooo chance of the election being tossed to SCOTUS again - or some BS tie up in Congress ....

the liberals can bitch all they want - but the PEOPLE have spoken


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I knew that Trump was on the track to win since he won NC in the GOP primaries. It is the most historic political win in our history. Even bigger than Reagan winning in 1980. So much that Trump should do, including nullifying all Obama EO day one in office and appointing that "independent prosecutor" to start investigations into Clinton and others.


there's separate postings concerning what Obammy plans & will do in the next couple of months ...

let's just hope Trump gets to take over TODAY'S mess - and - not an even BIGGER & DEEPER pile of crap come January ....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Glad DJT won... Now the whining of the libtards begin, as we all know they always do. Since I'm locked and loaded, I will be spending my day at the range banging gongs at 200. Gotta have fireworks to celebrate you know....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> He has the Senate and the House. If he doesn't get things done and done fast, We The People have been duped yet again...


Not necessarily. Many Republicans openly defied supporting the party nominee. If such behavior continues, it may not be Trump's fault. Some of these RINOs preferred to loose to the beast than win with the Donald just to protect the graft received from being in The Club. These "Republicans in name only" may still be capable and willing to be the fly in the ointment. Forcing some kind of party realignment or coalition to achieve change.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> FRom my research CA and WA voted for additional Bullshat firearm laws.
> 
> CA voted Yes for expanded background checks for ammo purchases and for prohibiting large cap mags.
> 
> WA voted for Yes for authorizing courts to issue extreme risk protection orders to remove an individual's access to firearms. WOW


Can we trade them to Mexico for oil?


----------

